
Ask HN: Where to learn Python 3 for an experienced Python 2 programmer? - candidtim
For an experienced Python 2 programmer, what are the resources to learn what&#x27;s new in Python 3, and how to program in idiomatic Python 3 way? There are numerous python tutorials out there, but it seems that most of them are either for a beginner Python programmer, starting from the basics, or quite superficial, or focus on migration and compatibility only. Are there documents covering specifically Python 3 new features? I have in mind something in the spirit of what https:&#x2F;&#x2F;babeljs.io&#x2F;learn-es2015&#x2F; does for ECMAScript 5, for example.<p>Thank you!
======
svennek
Not much to learn.

To get your scripts working (basically):

\- Strings vs bytes (i.e. the reason for v3)

\- Parenthesis for print

Some libraries have been changed a little. Personally, urllib has been the
one, I have had the most trouble with.

As for the new features. Look at the release-notes which most of the time as
pep numbers. Read the peps.

Some keyword could be: \- generators

\- iterators

\- the "format string" string (prefixed with f)

But it is far from a new language... (Just an incompatible on with the one you
know, primarily about strings).

~~~
makecheck
Also: use “from __future__ import print_function” to start experimenting with
that in older 2.x code. I have found the “bytearray” type (available in both
2.x and 3.x) can be a good way to write mostly the same code for both versions
that can start to transition to raw bytes where needed.

